# lafayette area



## torque (Mar 24, 2010)

anyone know some places to ride around Lafayette only place I found was mud slide gonna make a trip there this week hopefully


----------



## mudking1199 (Dec 28, 2012)

They have mudbugs I don't remember the rode its on but it's where the old king fish is they got about 400 ac to ride on


----------

